# BVC Coils Dying...



## Necropolis (3/10/14)

I've been having an issue recently with my Nautilis mini BVC coils giving up the ghost. 

I've had 3 that I have but into the mini and my MVP shows them at 0.0ohms and they don't fire at all - is this a known issue - or am I doing something wrong? 

These were all coils that were previously working well - and after a clean - soak in vodka, rinse and a day or 2 to dry seem to have died completely.


----------



## kimbo (3/10/14)

Necropolis said:


> I've been having an issue recently with my Nautilis mini BVC coils giving up the ghost.
> 
> I've had 3 that I have but into the mini and my MVP shows them at 0.0ohms and they don't fire at all - is this a known issue - or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> These were all coils that were previously working well - and after a clean - soak in vodka, rinse and a day or 2 to dry seem to have died completely.



How long did you leave them in the vodka?


----------



## Necropolis (3/10/14)

Generally over night - sometimes a little longer.


----------



## kimbo (3/10/14)

Necropolis said:


> Generally over night - sometimes a little longer.




Well there you have it mate, killed by alcohol poisoning 

Serious now .. i have no clue mate, maybe one of the veterans can give some better info, this is just me before my morning coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Necropolis (3/10/14)

Yeah it's very weird - they were all working perfectly up until they decided to stop working :/


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/14)

I don't know why they're not working at all.

But the BVC coils shouldn't be washed and dunked, from personal experience.

I did to 2 BVC coils and while they worked afterwards, they gurgles and spat all over the show. I couldn't use them because it was so bad.

You can rinse the BDC coils, but not BVC.


----------



## Jan (3/10/14)

Same experience, do not wash, soak or do anything to the BVC put them in and vape them till they need replacement.


----------



## Necropolis (3/10/14)

Noted. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Necropolis (3/10/14)

Do the BDC coils work in the mini? 

Is there much of a difference in the vaping experience between the 2?


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/14)

Necropolis said:


> Do the BDC coils work in the mini?
> 
> Is there much of a difference in the vaping experience between the 2?



Ya they do work, but they're not as good.
On the MVP and Spinner I cant go more than 8.5 watts or around 4 volts or I start getting dry hits.

BUT they're not that difficult to rebuild, thereafter they work a bit better. But still, the BVC coil can withstand higher heat.

Here's how to rebuild them


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/10/14)

The BDC coils work but they wick worse than a fully Scotchgarded carpet. The BVCs wicks like a charm.

For the BVC coils, try turning the bottom center pin of the coil about 1/4 to 1/2 turn clockwise & see if the reading changes from 0.00. 
I found previously that if a coil gets stuck on the top part of the atomizer while removing the base, you inadvertently also twist the bottom pin while trying to unscrew the coil from the top part. This seems to 'drag' the centre wire with it and it most likely then touches the outer wire of the coil.

I've only had this once, and now either remove the buggers very carefully, or ensure that they are securely tightened onto the base before assembly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Necropolis (3/10/14)

Thanks! 

Will try that with the next one that does this to me - unfortunately in anger I tossed the coils that were giving me hassles


----------



## Jan (3/10/14)

FWIW I really enjoy the BVC in the Big and Mini nautilus I am seriously considering to retire my kanger tanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Necropolis (10/10/14)

Can I use Kanthal A1 Flat Ribbon to rebuild these coils? 

And if so - what size should I go for?


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Jan said:


> FWIW I really enjoy the BVC in the Big and Mini nautilus I am seriously considering to retire my kanger tanks.



Hi @Jan. 
Do you find it the same kind of vape in the Big and Mini?
Any noticeable difference?


----------



## Matuka (13/10/14)

@Jan I would also like to know what you think about the Big & Mini - I am seriously thinking about buying the mini, but would like the bigger tank, if the vape is as good.


----------



## rogue zombie (13/10/14)

Matuka said:


> @Jan I would also like to know what you think about the Big & Mini - I am seriously thinking about buying the mini, but would like the bigger tank, if the vape is as good.



The Vape is as good providing you use the BVC coil.

My mate has the big one and I find it the same as my mini when they both have BVC coils.

I also found, but not sure if it was just me, that the big one works better with the BDC coils.

But if you buying now, just make sure you're getting the BVC coils. They are far better than BDC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan (13/10/14)

At first I thought the mini was better than the Big. Now I am not so sure. I find myself reaching for my Big more and more. It has reached a point where if I am on the go I will use my mini and when I am home I use the Big. I have never done a true side by side comparison though.

Interesting thing is that when I first got my Big with the old coils I hated it and rather used my kangers

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Thanks @Jan, you have inspired me to find my Nautilus Big and clean it out
Its drying now and i will test it in the next day or so
The Mini has such a small tank and I find these BVC coils guzzle the juice so when you look again, its empty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (14/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Jan, you have inspired me to find my Nautilus Big and clean it out
> Its drying now and i will test it in the next day or so
> The Mini has such a small tank and I find these BVC coils guzzle the juice so when you look again, its empty


If I remember correctly in the Big VM Choc mint taste better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (14/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Jan, you have inspired me to find my Nautilus Big and clean it out
> Its drying now and i will test it in the next day or so
> The Mini has such a small tank and I find these BVC coils guzzle the juice so when you look again, its empty



Please let us know your impressions when you have tried your Big for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/14)

Matuka said:


> Please let us know your impressions when you have tried your Big for a few days.



Will do @Matuka 

Am enjoying the Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks in the Mini, so will make for a good direct comparison with the Big.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/14)

So after a nice long break from Boba's Bounty I decided to load my big Nautilus up with some using a used BVC coil that was rinsed in warm water and left to dry, at first the vape was great, I was getting more flavour than I've ever gotten from this juice. I was really impressed. As the day progressed things started to change though. About 1.5ml through the coil and I can't vape it anymore, flavour is still full on way up there in your face but there is a "texture" coming though, I can only describe it as inhaling fibreglass which leads to a rather nasty eye watering cough. I'm going to switch the coil out for a new one and see if it is the coil or maybe my throat is just a bit sensitive today.

FYI. I have a pack of 1.6ohm BVC coils, I've tried 2 so far and they both measured in at 1.8ohm, before and after filling with juice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/10/14)

Regarding the coils measuring 0 ohm after a soak... 
Only thing I can think of is that perhaps the vodka destroyed the batting material and now the coil is no longer insulated from the chassis and causing a short ? 

@BumbleBee... Inhaling the batting (if that's the texture you getting) can't be good, rather toss it or rebuild!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/14)

Thanks for sharing your experience @BumbleBee 

It seems that people are having mixed experiences with "washing" the BVC coils. (with or without vodka)
Some say it works and some say it destroys the coil.

I haven't tried it yet - but by the sounds of @BumbleBee's experience I'm not likely to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience @BumbleBee
> 
> It seems that people are having mixed experiences with "washing" the BVC coils. (with or without vodka)
> Some say it works and some say it destroys the coil.
> ...


I can't be sure if its the coil, could just be me. The weather here is a bit whacky at the moment, was blazing hot yesterday after some good rain on Sunday, was in and out of the airconditioned shop, today is cool and overcast, that could be the cause of the scratchy throat. I've just replaced the washed coil with another used coil that I rinsed out yesterday, will let it soak up juice and try shortly.


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

Witu said:


> What do you mean mate



Lol I've changed coils 3 times today. My last BVC coil tastes burnt, and the remaining BDC coils I have can't be pushed higher than 3.8volts without dry hits.

I have just not had good luck with replacement coils.


----------



## Witu (24/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol I've changed coils 3 times today. My last BVC coil tastes burnt, and the remaining BDC coils I have can't be pushed higher than 3.8volts without dry hits.
> 
> I have just not had good luck with replacement coils.


Shock them in vodka overnight then rince with water nd they will be good to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

Witu said:


> Shock them in vodka overnight then rince with water nd they will be good to go



Ye I'm doing that with the BDC coils now.

But surely it hasn't worked for you with the BVC?

The only time I did that, the BVC coil was messed after.


----------



## Witu (24/10/14)

Maybe its your flavour


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

Witu said:


> Maybe its your flavour



It is. It's this bottle of Blue Magic that seems to kill them. I suspect they're not wicking properly.

And I'm super sensitive to dry hits - really, really bugs my lungs.

But still, they must make the bloody things properly. My original coils were used and abused with changing flavours, thick Tabacco juices etc. and they worked brilliantly.


----------



## Witu (24/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> It is. It's this bottle of Blue Magic that seems to kill them. I suspect they're not wicking properly.
> 
> And I'm super sensitive to dry hits - really, really bugs my lungs.
> 
> But still, they must make the bloody things properly. My original coils were used and abused with changing flavours, thick Tabacco juices etc. and they worked brilliantly.


Where do you get your coils from?


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

@r0gue z0mbie and @Witu, this is an interesting discussion.
I use the mAN for the very occasional vape on an IPV2, Have noticed that as soon as I get to around 14W I get a burnt taste. And once you get that, you can throw the coil unit away - nothing, not vodka or anything helps then. Those are the 1.8 ohm coils.
See on the coil unit itself they have "(3.3 - 6.0V)". Presume that is the recommended range for vaping on it. Now 14W is about 5V, but I speculate that one should not go too high with these coils. Since I have stayed at 13W have not had any problems. Maybe the juice also plays a role, don't know. Maybe one should use 2.0 ohm coil units, wonder if one gets it at that resistance?

Also found the paragraph below here. Don't know if that will be of help.

_Atomizer: What to do if you experience a burnt taste or dry hit?
A burnt taste or dry hit is mainly due to the eLiquid not wicking properly onto the coils. This is often due to a too thick eLiquid (over 30% VG) and/or to a lack of air pressure inside the tank (too much vacuum). Bottom coil tanks are very influenced by the vacuum created in the tank when the eLiquid wicks onto the coils. To help solve the "burnt taste" issue of a bottom coil atomizer, simply blow gently into the mouth piece - you should see a couple of air bubbles coming from the hole of the coil head. This will rebalance (increase) the air pressure inside the tank and help the eLiquid wick properly onto the coils. This simple tip has proven to be very effective in helping get a fantastic vape with bottom coil atomizers._

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/10/14)

At the moment I only have a 5v/11w unit, so I shouldn't be giving them too high power.

But my rebuild EVOD coils, resistances from 1.4 - 1.9 just don't get dry hits on 11 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/10/14)

I loaded VK coffee this morning with the BVC coil and it's fine now.

So it's definitely the Blue Magic, BUT I've had a bottle of it before and it was fine.

Bizarre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (25/10/14)

On my nautilus big if I fill it to the 5ml mark and take long draws I get dry hits. The problem disappears after about I vaped half a ml or so. So this vacuum thing might have some merit to it


----------

